# 16 Weeks Old Already!



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

I can't believe that Benny is 16 weeks old already! That means he's been with us for 8 weeks - seems much longer!

My little (and I use the world loosely) guy is already 9.7 lbs! When we got him he was only 3.8 lbs.... man, has he grown! The vet said a good rule of thumb is that whatever they are at 16 weeks you can double, and that is about how big they will be full grown. Any other 20 lb Havanese around this place? LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BennyBoy said:


> I can't believe that Benny is 16 weeks old already! That means he's been with us for 8 weeks - seems much longer!
> 
> My little (and I use the world loosely) guy is already 9.7 lbs! When we got him he was only 3.8 lbs.... man, has he grown! The vet said a good rule of thumb is that whatever they are at 16 weeks you can double, and that is about how big they will be full grown. Any other 20 lb Havanese around this place? LOL!


There are a few! Kodi is 16.5, and that is on the large size, but there are lots of Havs in the 18-20 lb range, even if that's outside the size range for "show" Havanese. It doesn't matter at all as long as you didn't want to show him in conformation classes. OTOH, puppies also grow at very different rates, just like kids. It's possible that he's doing some serious growing early, and will slow down later on.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yogi is 17.5 pounds, he is not fat and was a late grower, he was thirteen pounds for about 5 months and then he grew a couple of inches.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Rango was 15 lb at last weigh in and he is 8 months old. I think he has stopped growing, finally!! Not sure what he weighs and he thinks he is only 7 lbs because Sasha is 7 lbs and that is who he sees everyday. He is almost too big to be a lap dog but he tries. LOL He is a little love.


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Aw, the time sure flies, eh??? And they grow so fast too! I can't believe Gilbert has grown so much in just the two weeks he's been with us. He's 4.5 pounds right now (almost 10 weeks) and the breeder said he'll be about 9 pounds full grown. But I've read that when you cross two breeds together the puppies usually weigh more than the parents. So I guess we'll see. I hope he's not larger than 9 pounds because I like to carry my dog everywhere and he'll be on the big size for that as it is! LOL 

Benny is beyond adorable. That face is just so sweet. At 16 weeks how is his house breaking and all that?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Benny IS a big boy! Neither of mine are small, but they aren't as large as some on the forum either.

Augie was 6.4 lbs at 15 weeks, and is around 13.5 lbs now (3.5 years).
Finn was 8 lbs. at 15 weeks and just weighed in at 14.2 lbs. today, at 15 months. He is quite lean, and is still intact. So he probably will put on another lb. or so after THAT is taken care of. Augie put on a lb. after his procedure.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sashamom said:


> Rango was 15 lb at last weigh in and he is 8 months old. I think he has stopped growing, finally!! Not sure what he weighs and he thinks he is only 7 lbs because Sasha is 7 lbs and that is who he sees everyday. He is almost too big to be a lap dog but he tries. LOL He is a little love.


Ha! We call Kodi our "lap and a half" dog!:biggrin1:


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

MerryMaeFlower said:


> At 16 weeks how is his house breaking and all that?


 He's doing pretty well. He still does not have free run of the house unsupervised, but he has the kitchen and Florida room which is a lot of space, and he will go to the back door when he needs to go. He will even bark if don't notice him sitting there.

I have noticed that he 'lies' sometimes because he wants to go out and play with the kids (cute!).


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

BennyBoy said:


> He's doing pretty well. He still does not have free run of the house unsupervised, but he has the kitchen and Florida room which is a lot of space, and he will go to the back door when he needs to go. He will even bark if don't notice him sitting there.
> 
> I have noticed that he 'lies' sometimes because he wants to go out and play with the kids (cute!).


Oh wow, that's great that he communicates with you when he needs to go out!

Gilbert has recently discovered that he likes to go outside to just lay on the porch... so he's been going to the door every five minutes for the last three days! Augh!


----------

